# Audi Q7 tech event in Massachusetts on May 2



## cjmiller (Jun 14, 1999)

The North Atlantic Chapter of the Audi Club of North America ((NAAC) http://www.naaclub.org) is sponsoring a tech event for the new Q7 at the Boston regional Audi training academy in Marlborough, Massachusetts on the evening of May 2, 2006. It will run from about 6 to 8 pm. The training center is just west of 495, north of the Mass Pike.
NAAC will provide a cold cuts platter, drinks, etc. since we're holding this on a Tuesday at dinner time.
The Audi trainers will give a brief technical overview of the new Audi SUV, and allow you to play with a couple of them here in the training center. We'll put one up on the lift for the all-around view, and also provide a tour of the training facility.
We've done these for the A3 and A6 introductions and they're always entertaining, even if you don't see yourself owning the big Audi...
NAAC will also have people here to discuss chapter happenings, the upcoming track event at NHIS, and our future plans. Come meet some fellow Audi enthusiasts!
If you'd like to attend, send an email to [email protected] with the subject line "NAAC Q7 event". Include your email address so we can send you directions and other information about the event.
Space is limited to 40 people.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi Q7 tech event in Massachusetts on May 2 (cjmiller)*

sounds like a cool event.


----------



## cjmiller (Jun 14, 1999)

*Re: Audi Q7 tech event in Massachusetts on May 2 ([email protected])*

Had a great event last night; around 35 people gathered for dinner, a tech presentation, and a chance to crawl in, under and through several Audi Q7s. We also demo'd the rear camera and parking assist.
An event writeup is here: http://forums.audiworld.com/ne...phtml
We'll do another tech event later in the year when more new cars come in.
Chris


----------

